# Keeping my kids in the boat



## snmhanson (Mar 16, 2010)

I am chartering next February for ten days in the BVIs with my wife and two of my kids. The kids are going to be five and eight when we go down and they both know how to swim and will wear life jackets whenever underway. I am a bit concerned about night time though and my five year old waking up and deciding she want to check out the topside. Anyone have any advice as to how we can make sure she stays in the boat, or at least we are alerted and woken up if she decides to wander around the boat? We took our son down last year when he was six and didn't have any issues with him but my daughter is a little more of a free spirit. I doubt she would go up top without us but better to be sage than sorry. Worst case I guess my wife and I would each take a kid to sleep with at night, but we would prefer to sleep together and give each of the kids their own room. I just need to find a way to secure the companionway and the larger hatches without making it unsafe in the event of an emergency. Suggestions?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Put the drop boards in (even just a middle/upper one to maintain ventilation) - you'll probably hear her struggle with it in time to keep her below.

But unless they are chronic sleepwalkers, I would hope that at 5 they could understand that they shouldn't go topside on their own....


----------



## snmhanson (Mar 16, 2010)

Faster said:


> Put the drop boards in (even just a middle/upper one to maintain ventilation) - you'll probably hear her struggle with it in time to keep her below.
> 
> But unless they are chronic sleepwalkers, I would hope that at 5 they could understand that they shouldn't go topside on their own....


Thanks for the reply. I figured I would keep the drop board in and keep the companionway hatch closed but wasn't sure if there were any other tricks. I think she'll be fine and understand the rules about not going up top by herself, but at the same time why take any chances? They aren't chronic sleepwalkers, but I can be a chronic worrier at times so this is probably as much to let me sleep peacefully as it is to keep her safe.

Matt


----------



## RichieRich (Jul 27, 2007)

*Similar Concerns*

I have sailed with my daughter in the BVI when she was 3 and it wasn't a problem because she was so young. Now I have two 6 and 2 and I am concerned the 6 year old might go up through an open hatch and be on deck alone at night. Call me paranoid but it is a fear of mine. The older she gets the more likely this becomes. I sat her down and put a little healthy fear (of Dad) into her and she hasn't disobeyed, Yet. Did you get any other suggestions elsewhere? I do have one other off topic suggestion my last trip with my daughter was on a cat. Since that I only charter cats when with family or my wife. I have taken a couple of boys trips which is fun on the Mono. Good Luck and have a great time! 
I also remember reading an article about fear and the skipper. Fear is good, it is what keeps you out of trouble. Beware of the fearless captain!


----------



## oceanscapt (Aug 1, 2009)

Consider attaching nylon mesh to the lifelines, partially close the companionway hatch, of explaining to your kids why it's dangerous to go outside at night.


----------



## anemoneii (Jul 7, 2000)

RRRRRR

Tells them about the Pirates!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Tell about Pirates they may go out looking for them! TY for movies making em look like fun. but then,, none of us tried to fly like peter pan of Disney vintage, did we?

I don't think I could sleep a wink with little ones aboard!


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

Hang bells on the hatchboards?


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

AdamLein said:


> Hang bells on the hatchboards?


Exactly, Stack empty cans on the hatches tie strings to bells. There are plenty of ways to make sure you hear when someone opens a hatch.

I doubt that the five year old would be able to open and climb out a forward hatch with out making a lot of noise, but the eight year old is not to be trusted.

I would not isolate myself in a aft stateroom. If you wanted a romantic getaway, you should have left the little ones at home. 
Sleep in the main salon and sleep light. Just like you would if you were underway.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

I recently sailed with my kids (ages 2 and 5 at the time) in BVI. Neither of them decided to do anything like that. Realistically, everyone is pretty tired by the end of the day so waking up and going up on deck during the night is unlikely.

My kids did go up into the cockpit early in the morning (because I let them), but they are well behaved bunch so they just sat quietly in the corner there, drawing and watching the water and such. They have been around the water for most of their lives, so they know what to do and what not to do. Information and being used to things is the key.

I suppose it really depends on your children, in the end. I try to trust mine. 

As far as meshes and other such things go - I found them generally ineffective as safety means. YMMV


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

The only reason I suggested that eight year olds shouldn't be trusted is that I can remember being an eight year old.


----------



## sailor50 (Aug 26, 2009)

As you are chartering you most likely will not be in the deep sleep afforded to you at home in your own bed.

You will probably sleep with one eye on the anchor alarm and the ear on your children.

Unless you have a hired captain - you pay him for this!


----------

